# A 'MUST' stocking filler



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

An original copy of the 'vizsla bible'!!!!

Would look great on any bodies bookshelf 

http://www.anglebooks.com/product.php/37533/the-hungarian-vizsla-

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have this book (although mine is the second edition and the cover photo is different)! Yes, it's a great book to own. I refer to it pretty often, too!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have this book too, albeit with the corner chewed it's the 'best' reference/ read that I own  

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not easy to find first edition in mint condition 
http://www.amazon.com/Hungarian-Vizsla-Breed-Canine-Library/dp/0947647090

1 new from $383.16  6 used from $84.63


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

hobbsy, I'll message you my address so you can put it in my stocking.


----------

